# Need help with grips



## DJackson (Aug 2, 2022)

I've searched for a thread on this subject couldn't find one any feedback will be appreciated

I have a set of older Schwinn grips that I believe have been Sun faded is there any way to bring back the colour? I thought I would check with you people before I toss them


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 2, 2022)

don't toss! They still have value to someone!!
I do not know a way to bring them back, myself...


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 2, 2022)

I have seen guys dye them. I bought a pair once that was dyed. I don't know what they used. These are such inexpensive grips that just put those to the side or sell them at a discount and get another set. By the time you get all the stuff to fix it and the time you spend on it you are probably in on the cost of a new set. Look around on here or put a WTB ad up and I would expect about $20 shipped.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 2, 2022)

This may not be your solution because although it was 6 months ago and I forgot just exactly what I used but: I have a set of red oval grips off a 1955 Schwinn; (no photo currently) that were like yours. I tried cleaning them hoping something would improve, soaking scrubbing etc. that when wet looked good, but  after dry didn't. I'd given up as soaking for a week or so, only made them worse once completely dry again so, they'd sat around for years. One day I went after them again. All or most of the discoloration is actually dried grease from usage, sweat, oil and the like from hands.

I think I used a good water solvent degreaser and although years before I am pretty sure I scrubbed them with plastic brush and soap, to no avail. This time I began breaking the old, dried grease and so just kept at it with a plastic brush, scrubbed and scrubbed and scrubbed until I got it all off.

They are not great as the red is faded for age, wear and UV exposure but, a major difference once I broke that spit off, they' red again. I can see the same crap on yours, but your rubber appears better than mine were at start otherwise, I wouldn't have replied.

So, there is hope; once U realize the rubber is not as bad as it looks, and U break the dried grease/oil off.


----------



## DJackson (Aug 2, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> This may not be your solution because although it was 6 months ago and I forgot just exactly what I used but: I have a set of red oval grips off a 1955 Schwinn; (no photo currently) that were like yours. I tried cleaning them hoping something would improve, soaking scrubbing etc. that when wet looked good, but  after dry didn't. I'd given up as soaking for a week or so, only made them worse once completely dry again so, they'd sat around for years. One day I went after them again. All or most of the discoloration is actually dried grease from usage, sweat, oil and the like from hands.
> 
> I think I used a good water solvent degreaser and although years before I am pretty sure I scrubbed them with plastic brush and soap, to no avail. This time I began breaking the old, dried grease and so just kept at it with a plastic brush, scrubbed and scrubbed and scrubbed until I got it all off.
> 
> ...



Thanks again for all your great information this site is the best source for newbys like me


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 2, 2022)

These grips are not rubber, they're made of PVC, a flexible plastic(vinyl). If you feel like tinkering they can be saved....out of pride's sake, but not for cost effectiveness. There's no guarantee that they're not scuffed up under the grime. These grips do look painted on. The worst thing you can do for them is scrape with something like a wire brush. They have something like a gel-coat or a glaze when new, once that's been scratched, there's no restoring it. Avoid letting them soak in solvents. A light coating while you're cleaning shouldn't hurt. I usually scrape away with the fingernail then use a blunt pick to clean out the lines. Finish them off with a plastic brush.  I think bleach white can discolor if you let them sit in it too. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 2, 2022)

Sometimes I soak grips in chlorine bleach and then in vinegar (if rust-stained), or vice-versa (or repeat); results are not like new, especially if the original grips were white.


----------

